# Commission build for X-Slash-X; Space Marine Captain



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

*Commission build; Space Marine Captain*

I've been asked to build a Captain/Commander for The Black Hands Chapter of Mister X-Slash-X on the B&C.
Due to my somewhat busy life at this point I haven't had too much time yet, but I've done a bit of work and I just wanted to start showing it.
Sadly I do not have my good camera at this point so the photos are a bit bad. 
I wanted to take step by step photos of everything, but I couldn't spare the time taking pictures every cut. 

The Captain will be modeled striding, with a rather large sword on his shoulder and his left arm pointing forward.
He will be slightly larger than normal marines (aided by the upright stance) and should look as if he is advancing while directing his marines to the enemy.
As a requested option, the right arm will be replaceable with a power fist/claw with attached stormbolter.
He should convey both a knightly feel and a techy feel. 
Some bionics will be included but not as abundant or visible as with my Ironbound.

I started with some legs; I made two versions at this point, both nothing more than reposed yet.
One with Terminator greaves:









One with normal mk6 greaves:









The right greave will receive a piece of spaced armour and some not to obvious bionics. 

I also started on the torso, shaving some details from standard torsos and making one slightly enlarged one with a mk8 feel. 
The end result should look somewhat like this:
























I immidiatly ran into problems here as a mk8 torso is not made for wearing helmets. I put the rim somewhat forward but this looks awkward. I'll be adding bulk to the front to cover this up.









The Captain will be wielding a rather large sword, which will be part chainblade and part powerblade. and based on the following picture:







The black part will be chainblade, the rest powerblade. I made a small start, it's not much but you have to start somewhere.









To do:
-	Finish variant torsos
-	Start on bionics of the right leg
-	Make template for greave armour plate
-	Finish variant swords
-	Start work on the helmet
-	Start work on arms
-	Think about a nice techy backpack

Beork


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice post, I look forward to watching this model develop!


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

get this going! it's looks like it has some great potential.
one question concerning the sword: how big will this monster actually be? from the concept it looks like it will turn out as big as the whole marine itself.

dude, just had alook at your ironbounds pics. you have some awesome conversion skills and great ideas! rep+


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

it's going to be a big two handed sword, most likely similiar in size as the marine and as wide. A bit like the cloud sword from final fantasy, or like siegfrieds sword in soul caliber

















Beork


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Looking goood there


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Smallish update, still not feeling to well so working bent over a brightly lighted table trying to do small manipulations was not a very great succes this week. 
I did a bit on the heads, first I filed a normal head down, which made a pretty knightly head to start with:









Covered the face with plastic with eye holes cut out. I had to cut them a bit to shape when I added them due to glue deformation (I use 0.3 mm plasticard, which deforms really easily when even a little bit too much glue is used, I know this, but it happens still from time to time).









Did the same with a berzerker head:









Also did a bit with the torso, if you can see it you win todays grand prize.









And a start on the bionics of the right leg:









More updates soon, which will hopefully bind the model more together.

Beork


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i like what your doing so far, 
would the plastic card bit be the little strip that goes under the coller(s/p?) and around the bottom of the chest plate?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice work so far, looking forward to seeing the final result


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Quick and small head update, tried some vent carving and wire adding on the less popular helmet:









I didn't want to do it on the popular one in case the wiring didn't come out right so it's just been carved at this point:









The client wants a bionic eyepiece on the helmet, but I'm afraid it'll look out of place, anyone a good idea to solve this?

anyway, more to come. 

Beork


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Perhaps just the laser sight from a bolter? It could be bluetacked on, and if it doesn't fit no need to glue it in.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

Beork said:


> The client wants a bionic eyepiece on the helmet, but I'm afraid it'll look out of place, anyone a good idea to solve this?


would indeed be out of place. tiny lasersight as mentioned or do a greater proportion of the head in bionics. like one whole side of the head (with the helmet's armour removed on that side), so the eye would not stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

or you could possibly do it like the eye is bionic and it is just sticking out a tiny bit from the armor.. i dont really know how to explain

but that helmet is totally awesome and if you can do a tut on it i will poo my pants!


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Good work so far; I'm interested to see more of where this goes.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Great job on the modelling work bud! I think it looks awesome. I really like following these kinds of things as when you get to the end and see the finished product you have a good idea how much work went into it. Keep it up mate!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The piping is looking great. Looking forward to seeing this one completed.


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Another smalish update, I put some putty on the head as a start for the eye-piece and hollowed it out. I'll insert some rod in soon (when I buy new, properly sized rod).









I'm having some issues with my camera and the focus is a bit off for all photos, don't know what it is yet (it was just repaired...)

Also started on the bionics in the foot, shaved off a part and filled with grill. There will be a part see through cover over it in a few days.









Added the cover for the grill and two lense type thingies (with an actual hole in it, working at a lab has a lot of benefits).









Too bad the lenses are transparent, difficult to photograph (especially with my camera) so the side shot is somewhat unclear. I still need to fill it and it will be clearer then.










Beork


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Small beginnings, 'zerker head is getting some eye extensions:
















As I knew the basic shape I wanted I just took a piece of plasticard for the body of the extension. Will be cut to perfect shape once the glue is dry.
Then I'll drill out an area to put the lenses in.
He also got his mohawk redone and in case no one notices, I filled up the small recess in the front of the mohawk and scribed it out again in an inverted V folowing the contours of his helmet.
Yeah, photos still aren't perfect. But they are getting better.

Beork


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Small update, haven't had to much time due too the kids, wife, arranging our marriage (not due for another year, but a lot to take care of).
I added a foot, some wiring and a spaced armour plate. The plate is set 0,3mm from the greave on two a bit extended 0,3mm strips of styrene. The plate is also 0,3mm styrene. 



















Rough mock-up of the sword, I like it.
You need to use your fantasy a bit to finish it, but hte idea is clear I hope.








I need to sharpen the edges of the power weapon part, and make another lay-on for the other side (the ladder thingy you can see) and this one need to be detailed up a bit. 
In between the two sides I might put some cables or something... or maybe not, a spaced blade is something cool as well.

And for the head (just needs a bit more GS and some small wires)









Ye Gods, I need to learn to take better pictures.

Cheers,

Beork


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

that helmet is fantastic. Can't wait to see the finished article.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome. Great captin


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

hella sick dude i saw your other works now thats what warhammer 40ks suppose to look like really makes it seem more in depth like a true game


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Slow and steady wins the race (well, not the race maybe, but at least something).
Minor update, have been putting a rim on the greave:








And an edge on the sword, also added some wire.








I have been thinking about the sword a lot and trying out some things. As there will be a partial covering exposing internal stuff, it would be hell to paint. So I had some ideas I liked and some I discarded. Just when I finally had an idea (the original, how ironic) that I liked and thought would work, it seperated into two ideas.
Either put the covering on like this:








or like this:








The client will have to choose. I don't know which I like best.
Internal mechanisms still have to be added of course, I want to have the covering fitted on one side before attempting to add the guts.

Ideas?

Beork


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

if it will be a more tech based chapter then go for the second covering. it reminds me of the teeth of two cogwheels working together and would suite a tech theme just fine. anyways.. damn, what a fucking big cleaver.


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, he wanted it big (must be compensating ), he thought of another sword as well, the other sword cloud uses, the big one, the giant meat cleaver thingy. 
I hope he'll like this one better, although marines do like the whole cleaving thing, I don't see them running round with butchers gear.

Beork


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

The second one looks better if you're doing a tech based army


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

First off awesome work, really. i like what u have going on so far. can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Personally prefer the first sword option. It looks like the weapon really has some substance to it with a bunch of connections between the blades. The second option doesn't seem to have much connecting the blades to each other and thus appears fragile.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Agreed with enieffac. The second sword looks (and would be IRL) rather frail. I would go with the first one.


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

looking great so far. The sword is defenatley a nice break from the more common shapes you see in wargaming. Id love to try that sorta of conversion work out but im too scared to wreck my first attempts! 

BoW- John


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

It might take a few attempts, but then you'll have something cool!
You have no idea of the trail of dead and broken models learning how to do stuff. 
Because I'm pretty lazy I still use about two marines for each one build...

But, if all else fails, I'll build one for you ;P
Only costs a limb 

Beork


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

lol. i will break out my GS and tools again at some point, i generally think a model through before i touch anything, which i guess takes the fun out of it a bit. But i get something at the end generally. 

BoW- John


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

I think them through as well, but you always get other ideas and stuff once you begin or run into trouble. 
I usually like the planning phase the most, as at that point the whole model exists as a hol in your head as intricate as you like. When building it you always run into trouble with details and poses and stuff.

Beork


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This is off to a great start and I will definitely be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

oh my gawd


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

wow good stuff man + rep...shame i have a low rep power because you sure deserve it :biggrin:


----------



## Ordo (Dec 31, 2008)

Jesus Christ this model is sick as hell dude +rep from me
Ordo


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow...
I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Been a while, some small revisions on the legs and sword:

Sword internals are being added:








There might yet come more tubes in the lower middle part, but I'll glue these first to see how they look.

Really small start on the powerfirst:








I removed parts of the fingers to add open cables, which are badly visible as I only had the gauge I wanted in transparent. There wil be more open details and mechanics soon. 
Also a stormbolter.

And the legs, both rimmed now and the right with added wires and stuff to show it's bionic nature.
















Rivets are to be added yet, and the rim on the left leg is going to be shaved a bit a sit's a tad thick now.

Beork


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

:shok: Absolutely love this bionic leg.


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

Looks great man lov'in the get k: keep it up :victory:


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

did you break your fingers to get all those tiny bended parts of guitar wire into place? :biggrin:


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Nah, I have tweezers. I wish I had the non magnetic though, the wire keeps on sticking to it :angry:
And I didn't cut myself either (yet) on the wires, I usually end up with a wire in my finger somehow.

How is the knight coming along btw?

Beork


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

Beork said:


> How is the knight coming along btw?


unfortunately i didn't had the time to start it except for basecoating it, due to some over the top occupying stuff at work. but i will force myself to get it done before space hulk arrives this weekend.. i keep my fingers crossed..

nice work so far on mr badasssword..


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

It lives! It walks!








Rivets are done on the plates, maybe I'll a a few smaller ones at strategic locations on the legs.
No I just need to GS some ribbing, add the armoured skirt and knee plates, pin/magnet the feet and devise some sort of detail for the left plate.
Oh, and the right plate is getting some cogweel stuff in a bit.

He is a tad larger than normal marines, not much, just a head or so, mostly because of the straightening.









And someone, somewhere asked for a size shot of the sword:








Yes, it's large, no he doesn't have size issues. Complain about compensation when he sticks it down your throat.

I redid the torso, this time using plastic strips instead of filing a way chaos icon. It makes for a smoother finish.
Now just to add some vents and other nice details.


Beork


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Considering that the right arm should be bionic, and that it will be magnetised, I wanted to add a distinguishing feature which would also make it easier for me to hide the magnet socket.
Thinking back on one of my older models, I came up with this.

















the necklace part is not yet glued, not sure about that yet.
Beork


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

that cogwheel style is simply awesome.. :good:


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

And superbly easy 
I did the same on an Ironbound marine, this one to be exact:








detail:








But I didn't think about just using plastic then... oh well, but look fine.

Beork


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Agree with the Graf! Great idea and great work


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks amazing. So many of the guys I have seen you do on here and WIP have some sort of sharp dynamic looks I just don't see in many marines.

Could you PM me info on commissions if you do them?


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

The new version of the sword is awaiting production. I made a vector image of some seperate parts and they will (hopefully) be milled this week.

I did a small mock-up of the combibolter fist:









I think it's a bit too beefy. 
I saw a multibarreled powersfist bolter a while back and liked the design a lot, so I think I'm going to make a small mock-up of one of those.

I also have a pose picture.
Not much more done yet, very busy with my new (and very demanding) job. 








He is mean looking now isn't he?

The arm is pointing a bit too far away from the body in my liking, but I'll fix that soon.
The greaves look very small and fat in this picture, while they aren't that bad at all. I'll take some new pics once I'm a bit further with the pointy arm.
Tubes to be added soon.

Beork


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Dude, this is just outright badass. I can't wait to see the final product, keep up the good work. Your skills are remarkable.


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Small progress which did cost quite a lot of time, I hate how you can be busy for an hour and not see real progress…

When I made the bionic foot, I made the whole leg a tad longer than the other. Which in turn made him walk with a limp. To compensate for this I gave his left foot an extra bottom layer and to make him look a tad more massive, I added a front plate to his foot.
I always think it looks a tad better this way. It’s something I saw in an old picture of a captain or something.









Before I get the _“Is that a giant plate on your powerfist or is he just happy to see me?”_ jokes ;
Yes, it is a giant plate.
No he’s not happy to see you.
I added wires between fist and shoulder, same idea as with the leg, _bionics incognito_. 
More wires and cables are still to be added.

















Why it is there? Remember this:









This was kindly vetoed by most of you and, most importantly by X-slash-X (the client).
The plate was meant to fill op the part I filed away, after some shaping it should look better:









As you can see I cut out a small rectangle. I wanted to make part of the powerfist open to show some worky bits and have cables coming out of it. But when I tried to pry open the cut out rectangle, I got some sort of lid. I like the way it looks, especially if I run a few cables from it to under the shoulderpad.
But before I do this I should at least ask my kindly client 
Maybe I should've taken a front view of the fist with the lid thingy... oh well, to late now.

Beork


----------



## uriel ventures (Aug 5, 2008)

this looks really kool. i think you should go with the idea of having cables coming from the power fist this would look awsome +repk:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow dude that is amazing, great work.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Very cool. I love to see 'labour of love' detail-crazy conversions like this, and I'm looking forward to seeing the finished figure. Havest thou some rep.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Seriously wicked. +rep.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

This is a great piece. I really enjoyed seeing it develop. Have some rep for it all. The helmets particularly are great.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

First time i have seen this thread. Absolutely outstanding work. Attention to detail is second to none.
Rep


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

Did You Put this up on the Bolter and chainsword cuz if you have its an awesome model


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words all, it is a labour of love mini indeed. 
The trouble is that after building it, I must part with it again...
Oh well, can be worse, at least he'll go to a new home where they will love him and treat him kindly 

@ Orkboss: 
I mirror post these threads on several fora for maximum coverage. The forum where the commissioner originates from usually gets the premiere with the other fora following within a day usually. 

Beork


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Got work done on the powerfist:
















The ribbing insert is an idea, I want to lower a plasma coil in the fist but I found that raised also look funky. Could be used for a powerfist/plasmapistol combi weapon later on.

And with a tad more cables:
















Which look like this on the model:

















I did some other style double bolters just to try and get a feel of what might look good:









Oh, and I was working on brass etching, and one of the earlier etches worked pretty well and is now part of his foot:









Beork


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

LOVE the fist my man, good work.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

colour me gobsmacked
+ rep


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Was told about this thread... amazed from UK here! /wink


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Yes, Beork, the forums tell tales of him 

Am ethcing new details now, but the acid is a tad too strong, so will have to wait untill monday for new prints to etch (and get more brass, is almost gone)

Beork


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow man that is freaking amazing, and with the double bolter, why not mount a pistol underneath it, and have a drum magazine come off the side insted of the bolter clip?


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

I started with two bolter variants;

One is a double pistol, the other and shortened and heightened bolter. The straight clip bolter is there for size comparison.








I didn’t have any good bolters anymore, after GW renewed the tactical squads, the first bunch of frames were badly aligned, in my case this means (among other things) misaligned bolters.
Nothing that can’t be saved with a little filing and carding.
But that is the reason the bolter variant doesn’t have the upright aiming thingy, will be added again though.

Came up with a different ammo clip design, a round one:
















I think it conveys the rapid fire feel a bit better. Alternatively I can lengthen the clip a bit (using a bolter clip for example) making it look more like a SMG. But I like the drum clip better. 

Also did some cabling for the shoulder of the powerfist, pretty straightforward, drill a hole, add some wire, cut of at the right length.








As I wanted the fist to look as if it’s really attached and not a take of thingy, I cut a slot around the magnet for the cables to fall in.








This should make it look more like a permanent weapon.









C&C? Questions? 


Beork


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Man the work that has gone into this so far is amazing and I am very impressed so far. Definitely looking forward to the final product.

Side note: as this is an ongoing thread and not just a one off post of a finished model, I am moving this thread to Project Logs.


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> Man the work that has gone into this so far is amazing and I am very impressed so far. Definitely looking forward to the final product.
> 
> Side note: as this is an ongoing thread and not just a one off post of a finished model, I am moving this thread to Project Logs.


Fine with me, I always post in the moddeling section as most fora used to use that part for ongoing threads as well. Not anymore though, most fora ban me to blogs now :grin:
I just forgot to put it there 

Beork


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

this thing is kick @$$ i wanna see this dude all done and painted up!


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

the work you put into this model is simply AMAZING. cant wait to see it all done and painted


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

AWESOME MODEL
could you please PM me about possible comissions cheers
p.s. +rep


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

how did you extend the legs and do all the bionics, just wondering

+rep man awesome work


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

I didn't extend the legs, well, not really. 
I just put him upright, and where the cables meet the leg I lifted the leg armour a bit to make him look a bit better. Scroll bac for pictures before I did the lifting, looks odd.

The bionics in his model are quite simple, my other bionic marines use a lot of different sized tubing and rods delicately spaced. These are just different gauge guitar wires I bend and glued next to each other.

Beor


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

ahh thanks for that mate, i will have to try some of this out on a captian or something


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

After a too busy weekend, the captain finally took a walk with his gun:

















I'm not to happy with him like this, I really like the weapon, but I have a huge sword somewhere that should be handled with two hands... Oh well, as long as the client likes it  

I also had the happy task of preparing the files and stuff for the milling machine, which was next to great fun, pretty boring. Computer assisted design is not my thing apparently.
But the results are quite rewarding, and proof of concept is delivered.

















The cog pattern parts are held to the plastic by a layer of 0,05mm. You can almost press them out, as I did with the sword parts. This is going to be great with the greave templates I made, just need to tweak them a bit and I can mill out perfectly symmetrical custom greave types in just about any impossible shape .

I hope to have more on the sword tomorrow.
Also adding tubes to the fist shoulder, has to be done one at the time so I can make sure everything fits so it takes a while...

Beork


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

um just a question... what chapter is this guy part of and are you painting him?


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

He'll be a Black Hand, some sort of hybrid between iron hands and... well I don't know it's not my creation 
I won't be painting him, although there is a good chance I will undercoat him.

Beork


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Excellent work Beork. The attention to the detail with the wiring is quite astounding. Not sure about the sword, but what the client wants...


----------



## Beork (May 7, 2009)

Been long, had trouble with everything and taxes 

Sword with different pommel options

















Work on the sword arm, I cut apart two arms, one for the arm pieces and one for the elbow guard. The arm pieces were hollowed out 2mm deep to make a cosy hole for the cabling. There is a hand now too, but having trouble with the bloody cam.

















Start of a backpack, I've also added cabling and stuff since then, but the pictures won't be found somehow, I have yet to try it on another computer.









Start with cabling the shoulder.









And a bit later:

Parts together:










Bolter arm needs detail (wires), bolter needs decoration and shooty holes. 
Legs still need a logo, but my etchings all failed so I'll try something else if the next batch fails also.
Torso still needs details, I was thinking about cabling and maybe another vent or something.
Cloak still needs to be made.
Backpack needs some small sculpting to hide faults. 
Swords needs a butt/pommel, sword arm an hand, sword some decoration on the cross
Powefist needs to be cleaned up and will get a rim like this one:









Oh and shoulderpads, I still need to modify the forgeworld pads. 

Cheers,

Beork


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Holy Moly that's awsome


----------

